# Croissant en Portugal?



## Xusto

Creo recordar que una vez en Oporto vi en una panadería referirse a los croassanes con otro nombre que no recuerdo. ¿Es posible? No he podido encontrar nada, gracias a todos!


----------



## Carfer

É possível que no Porto tenham outro nome, mas cá para baixo (e tanto quanto sei, em quase todo o país, '_croissants_' são _'croissants_' (isso, assim mesmo, à francesa e pronunciado como tal)


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> É possível que no Porto tenham outro nome, mas cá para baixo (e tanto quanto sei, em quase todo o país, '_croissants_' são _'croissants_' (isso, assim mesmo, à francesa e pronunciado como tal)


No Brasil, também.


----------



## Vanda

Talvez meia lua, alguns poucos lugares o chamam assim.


----------



## Xusto

Decerto é como vocês dizem porquanto não pude achar coisa nenhuma na rede. Obrigado pelas respostas, e se algum dia voltar a ver aquela padaria, eu escrevo-vos cá jeje. Cumprimentos!


----------



## skizzo

I'm in Porto and they say croissant with french pronunciation, krwasã


----------



## rafabevi

No Brasil a influência da língua francesa foi MUITO grande até os anos 1950. No tempo de meus avós a segunda língua ensinada nas escolas era o FRANCÊS. Ainda hoje escuto pessoas de mais idade falar "Quem está ao aparelho?" (Qui est a le appareil ?); gare; croissants etc.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Olá rafabevi,

É muito bom de saber isso  mas porque o francês tinha tão influência num país lusófono, exceto a imigração... Não entendo o "Qui est a le appareil"??
No Brasil inteiro, diz-se _croissants_?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, diz-se. No século 19 a França foi a grande influenciadora do mundo ocidental todo, como hoje o são os EUA. O português é recheado de palavras francesas que foram aportuguesadas - ou não - principalmente por causa daquela época. Como alguém já disse - ou pensei que li acima - no Nordeste brasileiro, durante um tempo e msmo no Sudeste, as famílias ricas só falavam francês dentro de casa. Era de bom tom. Acho que temos uma discussão de uma lista de palavras afrancesadas no português em alguma discussão aqui no fórum.


----------



## Istriano

Ainda se pode ouvir ''quem está no aparelho'', Nunca pensei que se tratasse de uma influência de francês.


----------



## rafabevi

Sim, pois a França era a grande potência mundial até a segunda grande guerra mundial, e os países em desenvolvimento (como o Brasil), tendem a sentir a influência cultural dos países que estão no topo, como hoje ocorre com os Estados Unidos. A atração por tudo que era da França era muito grande, na literatura, nas artes e inclusive no ensino. Pelo que soube, esta admiração pela cultura francesa existiu também em Portugal.  Lembremos também que a língua padrão nas relações diplomáticas internacionais era o francês !  (Qui est à l'appareil? = Quem está ao telefone? ou Quem está falando?).


----------



## Istriano

*"Croissant", croissã ou cruassã?*

http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=11650


----------



## Fanaya

Parece-me que a minha resposta chega um bocadinho tarde, mas no Porto pronuncia-se '_croissant_', à francesa.


----------

